# Simi Cycling Center Annual Sale



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center is having their 29th Annual Inventory Blowout Sale and this year is shaping up to be the best one yet!

Don't miss this opportunity to score some killer deals!


When: Sat and Sun Feb 16 & 17, 10am-5pm

Where: Simi Cycling Center, 897 E Los Angeles Ave, Simi Valley, 93065 (805) 522-0565

What: Almost everything in the store at least 10% off with some bikes over $1000 off!

Check the site for some more deals and upcoming events! www.simicyclingcenter.com

The following bikes are being blown out and more:
Six13s, Tarmacs, Roubaixs, Allezs, CAAD9s, Synapses and more!

Plus almost every accessory you can think of will be at blowout prices!


----------

